#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  [VIDEO] How a Nap Can Boost Your Productivity (If You Do It Right)

## harshanas

Hey Hub.lk Members, 

While surfing, I found a nice video from Thomas Frank. It explains about how a nap can boost your productivity level. In this video, he talks about how to take a quick nap, what are the tools you can use, when is not to take naps and etc. So check out the video and if you have any other tips to share, let's have a chat about that also.  :Smile: 




 :feedback please:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Hub.lk Members, 
> 
> While surfing, I found a nice video from Thomas Frank. It explains about how a nap can boost your productivity level. In this video, he talks about how to take a quick nap, what are the tools you can use, when is not to take naps and etc. So check out the video and if you have any other tips to share, let's have a chat about that also.


Thank you For sharing,really good tips.
I would like to add one more tip,Avoid taking nap immediately after lunch.
Keeping at least 45 minutes gap between your lunch and nap is healthier

----------


## Assassin

> Hey Hub.lk Members, 
> 
> While surfing, I found a nice video from Thomas Frank. It explains about how a nap can boost your productivity level. In this video, he talks about how to take a quick nap, what are the tools you can use, when is not to take naps and etc. So check out the video and if you have any other tips to share, let's have a chat about that also.


I'll try this, Hope It will be useful. Scientist also said that the brain functions 10 times greater than the time when you're awake. 

"Don't try this in Exam Hall" Just Kidding !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Moana

This was really helpful Harshanas! But different people in different videos say different times for naps. Some say that if we take a nap for more than 20 minutes it leads to heart attack.

----------


## Bhavya

> This was really helpful Harshanas! But different people in different videos say different times for naps. Some say that if we take a nap for more than 20 minutes it leads to heart attack.


The researchers found that long naps and excessive daytime sleepiness were associated with an increased risk of combination of health problems that are collectively known as metabolic syndrome. And that can boost the risk of heart diseases and diabetes

----------

